# Two leopards one snake



## Waterrat (Mar 12, 2011)

Tag of war between two leopards. The rock python is not enjoying the fun.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow amazing pics.


----------



## russellman (Mar 12, 2011)

In the second pic the leopard looks confused lol. Cool pics


----------



## dossy (Mar 12, 2011)

haha that is cool, it would also be an amazing site to see in the wild


----------



## Trouble (Mar 12, 2011)

in the first pic, the caption could be "I told you to stay here... now, stay!" :lol:
amazing photos, thanks for sharing


----------

